# Setup Mono vs Stereo subs



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi i want to setup stereo bass subs.

My setup is Velodyne DD12 + Velodyne DD15 + Yamaha z9 (with stereo sub menu setup).

I have tried this but the level (subs) have dropped when changing the setting from mono to stereo in the Z9. 

Any thoughts with crossover?

My uses are 95% 2 channel music, 3% multichannel music, 2% movies.

Can anyone tell me the best way to set this up to try? I use REW as well.

Thank you


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I have tried this but the level (subs) have dropped when changing the setting from mono to stereo in the Z9.


Any reason why you can’t just increase the Z9’s sub out level to compensate? Or increase the gain controls on the subs themselves? Or both?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Any reason why you can’t just increase the Z9’s sub out level to compensate? Or increase the gain controls on the subs themselves? Or both?
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne



Hi Wayne

I have done that and seemed to work.

Any ideas on setup procedures? 

Would i now eq each main totally seperately, or eq from 125hz up seperately and then 125hz down combined etc?

There is a null at 85hz which is in the left speaker. I have decreased the crossover in the Z9 to 60hz and that has improved a bit. If i go up in crossover (80-120hz) the null gets deeper, until i get to 160-200hz then it improves.

Thank you


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Phillips said:


> Would i now eq each main totally seperately, or eq from 125hz up seperately and then 125hz down combined etc?


Any EQ on the main channels can only be applied by the Yamaha. Consult the manual for “how to.”




> There is a null at 85hz which is in the left speaker. I have decreased the crossover in the Z9 to 60hz and that has improved a bit. If i go up in crossover (80-120hz) the null gets deeper, until i get to 160-200hz then it improves.


Crossovers can introduce phase errors. They can often be counteracted by adjusting the subwoofer delay, which is a feature the Z9 has.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

